# [gelöst] java-config will nicht.

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich java-config eingebe, dann kommt folgendes:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

```

Leider wird java-config-2 von einigen ebuilds aufgerufen und die gehen dann alle nicht durch. Hat jemand eine Idee?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Aug 12, 2009 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hattest du zwischendrin zufällig ein Update von python? Wenn ja, dann lass mal den python-updater durchlaufen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hattest du zwischendrin zufällig ein Update von python? Wenn ja, dann lass mal den python-updater durchlaufen.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Grins, beides. Also ich hatte ein Update und auch ptython-updater. Und danach habe ich ein emerge --depclean gemacht. Und nur noch Python 2.6 und Python 3.1 auf der Platte. Aber dein Hinweis hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Ich habe mir wieder manuell Python 2.5 draufgezogen und es mit eselect aktiviert. Danach ging es.

Danke.

----------

## musv

Python 2.5 brauchst du nicht mehr. Der python-updater ist der Schlüssel. Hatte auch ein paar Probleme damit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

> Python 2.5 brauchst du nicht mehr. Der python-updater ist der Schlüssel. Hatte auch ein paar Probleme damit.

 Dann sag mir mal, wie du das gemacht hast. Man kann es ja sehr einfach testen, einfach eselect python set x und dann java-config. Geht bei mir nur mit 2.5. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich auch noch den 3.1 auf der Platte habe? python-updater sagt nämlich, von 2.6 zu 3.1. Also vielleicht den 3.1 runter und dann noch mal den python-updater? Werde es mal probieren.

----------

## firefly

du kannst python-updater die versionen angeben von der geupdated werden soll

bei dir wäre es 

```
python-updater -o 2.5
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du kannst python-updater die versionen angeben von der geupdated werden soll
> 
> bei dir wäre es 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, es ging beides. Naja, dann habe ich es ja erst mal wieder so, wie es soll.

----------

